
Apple: Update GPS or lose Internet (WHY? it's not technically needed) - zupreme
https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/30/tech/old-apple-product-update-trnd/index.html
======
zupreme
Neither Wifi, 4G LTE, nor any other widely established wireless communication
method requires GPS for internet connectivity.

Why is Apple requiring it with the threat of disabled or dead internet on your
device?

~~~
throwaway851
If you read the Apple support page linked from that article, Apple doesn’t
claim that you’ll lose internet access without reliable GPS. The article
author seems confused.

